# 22,000 sq ft of elevated walkways



## Mass-hole (Dec 7, 2009)

I am working with a property which had been self-performing snow and ice management until this year. We initially signed up for a seasonal rate on their lots, and hourly for their walkways, and sidewalks. However, they have now asked for a seasonal price for the sidewalks and walkways. The sidewalks aren't a problem for me to price, however, the walkways are:

This property has 22k sq ft of elevated walkways all uncovered spread over three levels, with a stylized metal floor, and mesh like enclosed railings. The width of the walkways varies from 3.5' to 6'. There is no elevator access to the elevated walkways, and all equipment will need to be carried up and down the stairs. As a result of the stylized floor a tracked snow blower is a no go because the scraper bar would destroy the floor. I was thinking about going with a 28" Ariens power brush, and adding the snow blower track conversion kit (it will fit the power brush). However, the front of the unit is too heavy for it to withstand going up and down three flights of stairs multiple times per snow event.

Does anyone have experience with the Stihl Kombi Power Sweep units, or a sense of what worker productivity would be using them?

Alternatively, can people give me their estimated man-hours for a clearing 2" of accumulation assuming using shovels and brooms?

I've put the number at 22 man-hours, but really don't have great confidence in my number.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i would be looking more at a back pack blower myself, you would be surprised how well it works to get under even packed snow


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

i was gonna recomend the backpack blower as well.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*walkways etc.*

The Toro electric power clear and a small generator would work with a very long extension cord.

There is a battery powered refridgerator hand truck that makes fast work of stairs with a heavy load and you could carry the Coleman generator set and gas and several of the Toro power clears and the type two safety fuel cans to be compliant with OSHA in a Steel "Job box" strapped to the powered hand truck and you will not be tired doing it.

The other option is the same battery powered hand truck and the smallest BCS 2 wheel tractor (8 horse power I think) and a 24 inch sweeper.

They have been selling these powered hand trucks for a while and they are very well recieved by the owners.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I would use my Stihl Kombi system with the broom attachment or my toro s200. Nice and light and they both move a good amount of snow.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Used Redmax power brooms in the past, nice tool, clears a few inches of snow about as fast as a normal walking pace.


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

make sure u wear rain suit bec they throw snow all over your legs. well at least the pants.


----------

